# Pour ne plus polluer (la planète et les autres threads)



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Je propose que le débat écologique se poursuive ici.

Jusqu'à présent, la discussion consacrée aux automobiles était l'endroit où les Pb écologiques étaient le plus souvent abordés, ce qui est dommage.

Il y a un risque de faire passer « l'écolo » pour un emmerdeur, ce qu'il n'est pas (enfin pas pas totalement  ).

Alors, parlons ici des différents moyens de faire avancer une voiture, de chauffer sa maison, de faire pousser ses légumes, de produire de l'énergie, de s'habiller, enfin de vivre plus « proprement ».


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

Très bonne idée ce thread  

Pour commencer tout de suite la discussion, on pourrait parler de l'énergie éolienne. J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une énergie intéressante et prometteuse, mais en lisant cet article, je me dis que c'est nettement moins intéressant qu'il n'y paraît.


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Très instructif ! 

Sur France Inter, hier, un mr dont j'ai oublié le nom, parlait du solaire.
IL disait qu'en couvrant 5 % du Sahara on pouvait couvrir la demande mondiale d'énergie. Le gros pb du solaire est le stockage de l'énergie. Il y a des recherches en ce moment pour stocker l'énergie sous forme d'hydrogène liquide, le rendement total de l'électrolyse solaire est de 30 %.

Il se peut que les pays producteurs de pétrole, qui sont quand même bien placés niveau ensoleillement, se recyclent en producteur propre d'hydrogène liquide.

Il reste que les grandes étendues de panneaux solaires sont aussi un e forme de pollution.


----------



## pixelemon (16 Octobre 2004)

merci pour les liens 

pour le solaire j'ai vu il y a peu un sac à dos avec panneaux solaires incorporés pour recharger son ipod son apn ou son portable... je suis certain que nous allons tourner d'ici peu une page de l'histoire de l'énérgie, ne serait)ce qu'a cause de nos pollutions.

je part en quète d'infos croustillantes


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> IL disait qu'en couvrant 5 % du Sahara on pouvait couvrir la demande mondiale d'énergie. Le gros pb du solaire est le stockage de l'énergie. Il y a des recherches en ce moment pour stocker l'énergie sous forme d'hydrogène liquide, le rendement total de l'électrolyse solaire est de 30 %.



C'est une idée séduisante. Mais je me demande tout de même si ce serait une bonne idée. Dans le sens, où pour produire un panneau solaire il faut de l'énergie, pour transformer l'énergie captée par le panneau, il y a une perte. Et ensuite il faudrait encore tenir compte de l'énergie dépensée pour déplacer et stocker l'hydrogène produit. Bref, au bilan, entre toute l'énergie dépensée pour amener l'hydrogène jusqu'à l'utilisateur final et l'énergie finalement libérée au final, je me demande si la première n'est pas plus grande que la seconde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Octobre 2004)

La Cité des sciences propose divers dossiers sur l'énergie dont celui-ci très instructif surtout sur le rôle énergétique de l'hydrogène


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2004)

J'répond rapidos hein 

Pour l'energie eolienne, il y a un moment qu'on sait que :
1- c'est très cher
2- très bruyant
3- et franchement pas beau.
4- n'a un rendement "interressant" qu'avec un nombre d'eolienne monstrueux (donc espace necessaire enorme)

D'autres parts quand il y a pas de vent elle ne tourne pas, logique, mais il en est de même quand il y a trop de vent. Donc apport d'énergie pas régulier.

Par contre pour l'énergie solaire.... Ben y'a le lobbies du nucleair qui a gelé les recherches sur le solaire. Je le vois bien a mon taf (centre de recherche nucleair), on a un labo de recherche sur les énergies "autres" (on aime bien les noms a la con  )
Ce labo est une grosse vitrine de ma boite , ca permet un peu de dire aux ecolos "regardez on s'interresse quand meme a les autres trucs et du "propre" cette fois"
Sauf que ce labo n'a pas une thune, et c'est du miracle qu'ils puissent bosser. Leur boulot ce limite donc a mesurer les diferent type de panneau solaire comme une agence de certification le ferait.

En revanche ce que nous disait le responsable, même bien développée et sans ce lobbies nucléaire, l'énergie solaire ne peut et pourrais que rester de l'energie d'appoint. En aucun cas elle pourrait etre une energie dominante.

Par contre j'avais entendu parler d'equivalent d'éolienne marée motrice (une éolienne dans l'eau) qui fonctionne avec les marée. Le proto est du côté de St Malo, et serait super producteur d'energie et regulierement, mais il semble qu'on ne souhaite pas faire avancer ce projet pour l'instant


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2004)

Je crois qu'un des gros problèmes de l'usine marémotrice est l'encrassement rapide des turbines (enfin pour l'instant, je veux dire avec le type de turbines du proto).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'avais entendu parler d'equivalent d'éolienne marée motrice (une éolienne dans l'eau) qui fonctionne avec les marée. Le proto est du côté de St Malo, et serait super producteur d'energie et regulierement, mais il semble qu'on ne souhaite pas faire avancer ce projet pour l'instant



Est-ce cela, une hydrolienne ?


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La Cité des sciences propose divers dossiers sur l'énergie dont celui-ci très instructif surtout sur le rôle énergétique de l'hydrogène



Merci pour le lien. J'ai bien aimé la petite vidéo sur la fusion nucléaire présente en bas de cette page.


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Il me semble que ce proto se trouve plutôt au large de Cherbourg, et fonctionne avec les courants marins.
Il y a une polémique à ce sujet, c'est une boîte française qui aurait développé ce truc, et qui se le serait fait piqué par une boîte anglaise. (Il me semble).

A St-Malo / Dinard, tu as l'usine marémotrice, implantée sur l'embouchure de la Rance car il y a les plus fortes marées du monde (amplitude de 12 m), c'est pas mal ( mais un peu moche) et provoque l'envasement de la rance. Les « aqualienne » (?) me semblent bien meilleures.
En plus, en tournent à vitesse réduite, ne risque pas de hacher les poissons et sont implantées dans une zone proche où les pécheurs n'ont pas le droit d'aller, donc pas de risque pour les filets.

Enfin, je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure cela n'est pas implantable dans des fleuves.

Je crois de toute façon que la solution sera dans la multiplication des petites unités de production. Dans mon hameau, je pense qu'on pourrait très bien vivre du courant de la Seine qui y passe, les courants sont forts, car il y a la marée.
Au fond mon jardin, une petite éolienne (du type de celles des voiliers) pourrait très bien être implantée (j'y songe) car le haut du coteau est très venteux.

Par contre, 2 km plus loin, les conditions sont différentes.

Il y a une autre idée qui me tient depuis un moment, pour fournir du courant pdt la nuit, ou les périodes sans vent, et je ne sais pas du tout si c'est intelligent.

Elle exploite la gravité, et semble dejà se pratiquée dans les alpes (mais avec du nucléaire).
Pour stocker de l'énergie, pourquoi ne pas pomper le jour de l'eau (fleuve, mer) dans des petits réservoirs en hauteur. Il suffirait d'ouvrir les vannes la nuit pour produire du courant avec une turbine.
Je ne suis pas du tout scientifique, alors je ne sais pas si c'est jouable.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien. J'ai bien aimé la petite vidéo sur la fusion nucléaire présente en bas de cette page.



Jeremy Rifkin celui de "La fin du Travail" a écrit un "L'économie hydrogène" : analyse très manichéenne sur le pétrole =mal et hydrogène = bien. Des infos intéresantes néanmoins.


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien. J'ai bien aimé la petite vidéo sur la fusion nucléaire présente en bas de cette page.




j'ai pas su voir la vidéo, tu l'as regardée avec quoi?


sinon, la fusion nucléaire, c'est l'avenir... mais pas avant 2050, voir 2100...  dans un réacteur expérimental en angleterre, ils ont pu en réaliser une pendant 1 ou 2 secondes, et l'énergie produite était équivalente à 1 an de consommation d'une ville de 400 000 habitant    

d'ici là, la meilleure énergie au niveau rejets dans l'atmosphère reste le nucléaire traditionnel... 
le solaire, l'éolien, la biomasse, ça peut être des sources d'énergie alternatives (jusque 25-20% de la conso totale sans doute), mais pas vraiment bcp plus...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ce proto se trouve plutôt au large de Cherbourg, et fonctionne avec les courants marins.
> Il y a une polémique à ce sujet, c'est une boîte française qui aurait développé ce truc, et qui se le serait fait piqué par une boîte anglaise. (Il me semble).
> 
> A St-Malo / Dinard, tu as l'usine marémotrice, implantée sur l'embouchure de la Rance car il y a les plus fortes marées du monde (amplitude de 12 m), c'est pas mal ( mais un peu moche) et provoque l'envasement de la rance. Les « aqualienne » (?) me semblent bien meilleures.
> ...



J'ai trouvé également ce lien sur Hamerfest. 

En faisant la recherche, j'ai trouvé cette société quimpéroise


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

voici un lien très intéressant: 

http://www.ulb.ac.be/sciences/intra/inforsc_archives/nrj/carati.htm


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas su voir la vidéo, tu l'as regardée avec quoi?



C'est une vidéo RealPlayer.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que le débat écologique se poursuive ici.
> 
> Jusqu'à présent, la discussion consacrée aux automobiles était l'endroit où les Pb écologiques étaient le plus souvent abordés, ce qui est dommage.
> 
> ...



Moi les écolos, j'les prends, j'les r'tourne et ZIP...


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vidéo RealPlayer.



marche pas, trouve pas le lien...


----------



## pixelemon (16 Octobre 2004)

la machine écolo par excellence, elle fonctionne à l'énergie solaire, elle sert à planter des paquerettes, on dirait presque un jouet pour enfant http://www.valtio.org/tex/index.php?p=66

vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> marche pas, trouve pas le lien...



Hm.. alors le lien direct sur la page qui contient la vidéo c'est là.


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm.. alors le lien direct sur la page qui contient la vidéo c'est là.


 merci! très intéressant en effet...  (et joliment présenté...)


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> d'ici là, la meilleure énergie au niveau rejets dans l'atmosphère reste le nucléaire traditionnel...



C'est ça qui est terrible !

Vaut-il mieux polluer un peu avant pour produire propre ensuite, ou alors polluer (et quelle pollution !!!) longtemps après avoir consommer l'energie ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une autre idée qui me tient depuis un moment, pour fournir du courant pdt la nuit, ou les périodes sans vent, et je ne sais pas du tout si c'est intelligent.
> 
> Elle exploite la gravité, et semble dejà se pratiquée dans les alpes (mais avec du nucléaire).
> Pour stocker de l'énergie, pourquoi ne pas pomper le jour de l'eau (fleuve, mer) dans des petits réservoirs en hauteur. Il suffirait d'ouvrir les vannes la nuit pour produire du courant avec une turbine.
> Je ne suis pas du tout scientifique, alors je ne sais pas si c'est jouable.



Ça existe notamment dans les Vosges au-dessus de Colmar, plus d'infos ici (dans le menu en haut à gauche, survoler "électricité" et cliquer sur "lac Noir".


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe notamment dans les Vosges au-dessus de Colmar, plus d'infos ici (dans le menu en haut à gauche, survoler "électricité" et cliquer sur "lac Noir".


 j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'alsacien pour te lire  Attribuer un si joli coin de leur région aux vosges... c'est un blasphème


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'alsacien pour te lire  Attribuer un si joli coin de leur région aux vosges... c'est un blasphème


Effectivement.. ç'est un coup à finir en bataille rangé, la tronçonneuse à la main ça...


----------



## PER180H (16 Octobre 2004)

> Elle exploite la gravité, et semble dejà se pratiquée dans les alpes (mais avec du nucléaire).
> Pour stocker de l'énergie, pourquoi ne pas pomper le jour de l'eau (fleuve, mer) dans des petits réservoirs en hauteur. Il suffirait d'ouvrir les vannes la nuit pour produire du courant avec une turbine.
> Je ne suis pas du tout scientifique, alors je ne sais pas si c'est jouable.


Ca se fait effectivement dans les Alpes, entre le barrage de Grand Maison (en haut, la retenue est à cheval sur l'Isère et la Savoie, sur la route du Col de la Croix de Fer) et le barrage du Verney (en bas, pas très loin de Bourg d'Oisan).


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'alsacien pour te lire  Attribuer un si joli coin de leur région aux vosges... c'est un blasphème



Pas de ma faute si Colmar est au pied des Vosges, non ?


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

Ca se fait pour certains barrages. Ecologiquement, ça ne me semble pas très rationnel. Mais économiquement ça peut être intéressant pour la société qui exploite le barrage.
Exemple : aux moments de la journée où l'électricité est pas chère (la nuit je suppose), le barrage pompe de l'eau en aval du barrage pour remplir le barrage, et ensuite au moment où l'électricité est bien plus chère (la journée), le barrage produit de l'électricité grâce à l'eau accumulée lorsque ça coûtait pas cher.


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

ce système existe déjà en belgique assi... sa principale fonction est de fournir un surplus d'énergie quand il y en a besoion... et le rendement (sic  ) est assez bon, de l'ordre de 80%... (donc si on dépense 1Mwh pour monter l'eau, on récupère 800kWh en la faisant redescendre...
q



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est terrible !
> Vaut-il mieux polluer un peu avant pour produire propre ensuite, ou alors polluer (et quelle pollution !!!) longtemps après avoir consommer l'energie ?



la seule alternative actuelle au nucléaire, c'est le charbon et le pétrole. qui polluent beaucoup, et ne sont pas inépuisables.
les déchets nucléaires sont dans leur grande majorité peu lgt radioactifs, seule une partie est très radioactive (plus de 10 000 ans). mais cette quantité est négligeable, et on pourrait très bien soit la confiner à un endroit précis (100m sous terre, dans un bloc de béton) en vue d'un retraitement plus tard (c'est ce qu'on fait), soit, pourquoi pas, l'envoyer sur le soleil... (je sais ça parrait débile, mais des études ont été faites à ce sujt!!!)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ce système existe déjà en belgique assi... sa principale fonction est de fournir un surplus d'énergie quand il y en a besoion... et le rendement (sic  ) est assez bon, de l'ordre de 80%... (donc si on dépense 1Mwh pour monter l'eau, on récupère 800kWh en la faisant redescendre...
> q
> 
> 
> ...


Négligeable ? tu en sais quoi ? des chiffres plutôt que des anneries ! En europe l'enfouisement pose d'énorme problèmes je te signale, personne n'en veut... c'est la démocratie. Renseignes-toi sur le temps de demi-vie des éléments produits avant de raconter n'importe quoi, et tu verras que ce temps est de l'ordre géologique. Super ! tu vas faire des prévisions tectoniques bientot ? Et n'oublie pas le passé et ces milliers de futs envoyés dans la mer...
Tu es aveuglé par le court terme, effectivement y a moins de danger pour l'instant par rapport aux autres sources d'énergies, mais si tu fouilles les recherche pour le futur tu verras que personne n'a de réponse, c'est beau d'avancer les yeux fermés. 
La seule alternative possible est la fusion, pour les quantités hallucinantes d'énergies qui nous faudra. Mais encore là faut voir les risques immédiats.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi les écolos, j'les prends, j'les r'tourne et ZIP...


La question est : avec un lubrifiant à l'eau ou basé sur les huiles minérales (non renouvelables) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La question est : avec un lubrifiant à l'eau ou basé sur les huiles minérales (non renouvelables) ?



J'ai bien quelques idées pour sauver la planète (comme tout le monde), mais pour supermoquette... On devrait peut-être demander un devis d'abord, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien quelques idées pour sauver la planète (comme tout le monde), mais pour supermoquette... On devrait peut-être demander un devis d'abord, non ?



Arrh ! Pour quoi ?
Sauver la planète ? Sauver supermoquette ? Sauver la planète de supermoquette ? Sauver supermoquette de la planète ?


Je veux bien faire un devis, mais le cahier des charges doit être plus affiné, m'est avis


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

Un article du _Monde_ à propos du financement de l'ITER (la centrale expérimentale à fusion nucléaire).
C'est un peu triste de voir autant de querelles à propos d'argent pour une recherche si importante. Mais d'un côté, ça ne me surprend guère des gouvernements..  :sleep:


----------



## decoris (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> blablabla



propose une autre solution au lieu de critiquer dans le vent. Et viable à court terme (entre 2005 et 2050), en attendant la fusion.
et ne me sort pas des anneries style "on a qu'a arrêter de consommer", donne quelque chose de sérieux.

vas-y, je t'écoute...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> propose une autre solution au lieu de critiquer dans le vent. Et viable à court terme (entre 2005 et 2050), en attendant la fusion.
> et ne me sort pas des anneries style "on a qu'a arrêter de consommer", donne quelque chose de sérieux.
> 
> vas-y, je t'écoute...


Je ne critique pas la solution, tu sais lire ? je critique ce que tu en dis !   ça te dérange de ne pas avoir raison  ? Toi qui te plains qu'on détourne tes posts ! alors  là ! J'ai corrigé certaines de tes affirmations qui sortent de nulle part sauf de ta tête, ok ? Relis mon post et critique le avec des faits que tu dois chercher et pas inventer ! Il n'y a rien contre le nucléaire dans mon message (c'est clair, relis, je n'ai pas proposé autre chose) mais contre les gens qui  -comme toi- le fond passer comme anodin et sécurisé, ce qui est faux, ça te dérange ?


et ceci : "et ne me sort pas des anneries style "on a qu'a arrêter de consommer", donne quelque chose de sérieux." montre bien ta façon de discuter, il fut être d'accord avec toi sinon basta ! ai-je, dans mon message orienté la discussion la-dessus ?  non ! dommage decoris. Je vais te recollé mon post pour que tu essies de comprendre meme si tu e veux pas d'avis qui soient autres que les tiens.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Négligeable ? tu en sais quoi ? des chiffres plutôt que des anneries ! En europe l'enfouisement pose d'énorme problèmes je te signale, personne n'en veut... c'est la démocratie. Renseignes-toi sur le temps de demi-vie des éléments produits avant de raconter n'importe quoi, et tu verras que ce temps est de l'ordre géologique. Super ! tu vas faire des prévisions tectoniques bientot ? Et n'oublie pas le passé et ces milliers de futs envoyés dans la mer...
> Tu es aveuglé par le court terme, effectivement y a moins de danger pour l'instant par rapport aux autres sources d'énergies, mais si tu fouilles les recherche pour le futur tu verras que personne n'a de réponse, c'est beau d'avancer les yeux fermés.
> La seule alternative possible est la fusion, pour les quantités hallucinantes d'énergies qui nous faudra. Mais encore là faut voir les risques immédiats.



Tu vois je ne parle que des idioties qui se disent sur le nucléaire (et uniquement de ça !), mais ni pour, ni contre, alors arrête de me préter d'autres intentions. Dis moi ou sont les enfouissements de déchet nucléaires en belgique et je te fais un topo géologique (désolé décoris mais je connais, plutot que d'inventer). Je connais bien le problème suisse ou l'on a des sites sures, mais à l'échelle du danger (temps de demi-vie radioactif) je peux te montrer (à l'aide d'article scientifiques, même si ça dérange ton discours) qu'ils ne sont pas sûr pour le futur... et pire, les régions qui vont subir la teconique sont les passages préférentiels des eaux. A ta santé !


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2004)

Décoris, demande à tes parents s'ils étaient malheureux dans les années 70, s'ils estimaient ne pas avoir de confort ? 

Parce qu'en 1970, on consommait moitié moins qu'en 2004.
Oui, effectivement, raisonner sa consommation fait partie des solutions.
Ca fera déjà moitié moins de centrale nucléaire ... ah... merdouillette ... on ne sait même pas fermer correctement une centrale ...

En tout cas, pour moi, le nucléaire est très très loin d'être une solution d'avenir ...

Je suis content de voir que le truc de la gravité existe déjà, mais l'eau pompée l'est elle avec du courant (ou une mécanique) propre ? (j'ai bien compris que celle des alpes ne l'était pas)
La combinaison de pompage propre le jour et de turbine la nuit, moi ça me plaît.

A mon sens, je ne crois pas que la solution d'une énorme et unique unité de production soit la solution. Il me semble que des petites unités par hameaux, quartier, villages ;  chacune profitant au mieux des possibilités locales soient plus efficaces. De plus, en replaçant l'unité de production proche de ses directs bénéficiares, je pense que ceux-ci auront plus conscience de leur consommation et seront plus a même de la contenir.

Qui son petit barrage, qui sa petite éolienne, qui sa station solaire, qui son hydrolienne (tout ça est combinable) etc.

Et pourquoi ne pas integrer dans toute nouvelle construction la manière dont celle ci sera auto-alimentée ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ah... merdouillette ... on ne sait même pas fermer correctement une centrale ...


Très bel exemple de la sécurité... ça se passe de commentaire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne critique pas la solution, tu sais lire ? .....
> ...................
> ... A ta santé !



_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette"_

Pitin de machine


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

mon prof de thermo est président de la commission AMPERE, elle même qui a rendu son rapport sur l'abandon du nucléaire en belgique. je crois qu'il s'y connait légèrement plus que vous tous ici réunis...

lis le rapport si ça t'amuse, il est ici : http://mineco.fgov.be/energy/ampere_commission/Rapport_fr.htm

ensuite, pour savoir comment ça se passe en belgique, voir ici : 
http://www.comenius-baudelaire-fosses.ac-versailles.fr/pageLibre000104b5.htm
nos déchets sont traités et stockés à DESSEL (limbourg) par la firme Belgoprocess

pour les chiffres et les quantités exactes, voir ici : 
http://statbel.fgov.be/figures/d147_fr.asp
on voit qu'on ne récupère que 4 à 5 m^3 par an de déchets hautement radioactifs.


alors plutot que de tous le temps critiquer ce que je dis sans fondement, ou de proposer des solutions aberrantes (ça c'est pour alan.a), renseignez vous vous-même!

et pour rappel, en 1970, il y avait deux fois moins d'habitants sur terre qu'actuellement, et on vivait dans un confort inférieur, les soins de santés étaient moins bon, les écoles étaient moins bien équipées (mais moins peuplées, tout le monde n'avait pas la chance d'y aller, à l'école...). Les déchets n'étaient pas triés, le recyclage n'existait pas, la polution tout le monde s'en foutait!

il faut arrêter de se leurer : la consommation mondiale VA augmenter encore, et très sensiblement! et ce n'est pas les 5% d'écologisites parmis les 10% de la population mondiale qui vit dans un pays développé qui vont inverser la tendance! alors en attendant la solution parfaite (fusion nucléaire à mon sens) et bien on prend le moins mauvais! 
et plutot que d'investir des milliards dans des énergies "propres" comme vous dites, on ferait bien mieux d'aller construire des centrales nucléaires en chine, afin qu'ils puissent eux aussi avoir droit à un boom technologique dans les meilleures conditions!


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> on ferait bien mieux d'aller construire des centrales nucléaires en chine, afin qu'ils puissent eux aussi avoir droit à un boom technologique dans les meilleures conditions!


oui, et puis les ouvriers chinois coûtent beaucoup moins cher, c'est bien connu... ça fait partie de ton beau programme politique ?


----------



## iTof (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, et puis les ouvriers chinois coûtent beaucoup moins cher, c'est bien connu... ça fait partie de ton beau programme politique ?


 lien avec la choucroute ???


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content de voir que le truc de la gravité existe déjà, mais l'eau pompée l'est elle avec du courant (ou une mécanique) propre ? (j'ai bien compris que celle des alpes ne l'était pas)
> La combinaison de pompage propre le jour et de turbine la nuit, moi ça me plaît.



EDF utilise ce système. La plus grosse installation en France est celle de Montézic sur la Truyère. Plus précisément le réservoir inférieur est celui de Couesque, le plus en aval des barrages de la Truyère et un réservoir supérieur a été établi sur le plateau au-dessus. Montézic peut fournir très rapidement une puissance de 900 MW soit la puissance des anciennes tranches nucléaires (les plus récentes étaient à 1 300 MW). L'eau est repompée en heures creuses.

Le système est économiquement très intéressant compte tenu du différentiel de prix entre heures creuses et heures de pointe ainsi que de sa souplesse.

Malheureusement, le nombre de sites équipables n'est pas très élevé (sans parler de la difficulté d'installation d'une centrale hydroéelectrique, même standard aujourd'hui).

Tu as ici une brève présentation de Montézic au milieu des autres barrages de la Truyère


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> lien avec la choucroute ???


voilà !


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'répond rapidos hein
> 
> Pour l'energie eolienne, il y a un moment qu'on sait que :
> 1- c'est très cher
> ...



Je pense que tu schématises un peu : les éoliennes sont aujourd'hui presque rentables en France. En d'autres termes, EDF qui a l'obligation de racheter le courant le fait à un prix (je ne l'ai plus en tête) plus élevé que la production de base nucléaire mais pas délirant non plus et de plus cette prime est dégressive. Or, dans ces conditions, des investisseurs se jettent sur le sujet et cherchent à en implanter partout pour cause de bénéfices prévus assez juteux (on verra mieux avec le recul dans quelques années). Dans plusieurs régions d'europe (navarre en espagne par exemple), l'éolien représente une part significative de l'électricité (ce que ne peut faire actuellement le photovoltaïque). Et les éoliennes ont des puissances importantes. Par ici on a des 1 MW ou 1,5 MW par éolienne, ce qui n'est pas rien.

La question esthétique est par contre incontournable. Pour le bruit, c'est assez compliqué :
- les petites éoliennes (genre celle qu'Alan voudrait installer au fond de son jardin) font pas mal de bruit,
- les grandes en font en proportion beaucoup moins et le bruit n'est pas le même (moins sifflement).
- paradoxalement, on les entend bien quand il y a peu de vent. Par contre, j'ai déjà été au pied d'une grosse éolinne des Corbières par vent soutenu : on entendait plus le bruit du vent dans le romarin à hauteur des oreilles que le bruit des pales.

Enfin, comme tu le dis, on retombe avec les éoliennes comme avec le reste sur le problème du stockage de l'électricité : comme il faut prendre la production quand elle est là et la consommation quand elle est là, on ne sait pas gérer correctement la liaison entre les deux.



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour l'énergie solaire.... Ben y'a le lobbies du nucleair qui a gelé les recherches sur le solaire. Je le vois bien a mon taf (centre de recherche nucleair), on a un labo de recherche sur les énergies "autres" (on aime bien les noms a la con  )
> Ce labo est une grosse vitrine de ma boite , ca permet un peu de dire aux ecolos "regardez on s'interresse quand meme a les autres trucs et du "propre" cette fois"
> Sauf que ce labo n'a pas une thune, et c'est du miracle qu'ils puissent bosser. Leur boulot ce limite donc a mesurer les diferent type de panneau solaire comme une agence de certification le ferait.


C'est clair que la recherche en solaire est limitée : le solaire photovoltaïque y a un peu droit ; en solaire thermique, c'est extêmement limité. Il faut dire que ça ne fournit pas forcément des sujets de thèses branchés  De plus les perspectives d'amélioration en thermique basse température sont essentiellement du côté des baisses de prix et d'une petite amélioration des performances, et donc surtout liés à des problèmes de technologie plus qu'à de la recherche fondamentale.



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En revanche ce que nous disait le responsable, même bien développée et sans ce lobbies nucléaire, l'énergie solaire ne peut et pourrais que rester de l'energie d'appoint. En aucun cas elle pourrait etre une energie dominante.QUOTE]
> 
> Tout dépend ce qu'on appelle dominant et d'appoint et tout dépend si on parle du thermique ou du photovoltaïque. En photovoltaïque, une baisse importante des prix est encore nécessaire pour que le PV soit en mesure d'assurer une part significative de la production électrique (pas l'essentiel de toutes façons sauf à traiter le stockage). En thermique, les capteurs solaires peuvent assurer une bonne part des besoins en eau chaude dans une maison : ça se fait dans de nombreux pays. Mais économiquement, ce n'est pas encore très brillant sans subventions (surtout parce que l'investissement initial est élevé) et c'est donc sur des bases autres qu'économiques que ça avance dans l'individuel. Les allemands installaient il y a peu environ 100 fois plus de m2 de capteurs solaires thermiques que les français (et si l'écart a un peu diminué, il reste plus qu'énorme) alors que les conditions sont meilleures en France. Pourquoi ? probablement parce que la relation à l'environnement n'est pas la même (ceci résultant sans doute en bonne part du fait qu'on doit plus se tracasser pour l'environnement quand on est dans la Ruhr que quand on est dans le sud de la France largement sous-industrialisé en comparaison).
> 
> PS. En ce qui concerne la production d'électricité, i lfaut bien voir que l'obligation d'achat par EDF est d'une importance cruciale pour les investisseurs. Avec la libéralisation, cette obligation d'achat pose ou posera question. (C'était déjà le cas pour les centrales hydroélectriques privées mais EDF étant purement service public, le gouvernement décidait comme il l'entendait. À partir du moment où on est dans un système concurrentiel, EDF doit être remboursé du surcoût par l'intermédiaire d'une taxe (voir les factures d'électricité) et quand on vise à réduire les impôts et les taxes, il y a des contradictions dans l'air.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, je ne crois pas que la solution d'une énorme et unique unité de production soit la solution. Il me semble que des petites unités par hameaux, quartier, villages ;  chacune profitant au mieux des possibilités locales soient plus efficaces. De plus, en replaçant l'unité de production proche de ses directs bénéficiares, je pense que ceux-ci auront plus conscience de leur consommation et seront plus a même de la contenir.



Le compromis entre production locale et réseau n'a rien d'évident. La production locale peut diminuer les pertes en ligne, responsabiliser les gens. Mais, compte tenu des problèmes de foisonnement, elle conduit naturellement à avoir une puissance installée supérieure (le rapport pointe/moyenne est d'autant plus élevé que le nombre de clients est faible). La gestion de l'évolution des consommations est délicate (l'installation d'une petite entreprise ou à l'inverse, son départ ou son changement de fonctionnement peuvent déstabiliser dans un sens ou dans l'autre l'équilibre). La présence d'un réseau bien maillé capable de répartir la production est quand même, lorsqu'il existe, un gros avantage. Il peut permettre en plus de lisser les pointes en utilisant le déphasage des consommations entre deux régions différentes, faciliter la maintenance, etc.


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, et puis les ouvriers chinois coûtent beaucoup moins cher, c'est bien connu... ça fait partie de ton beau programme politique ?



tu peux me dire de quoi tu parles???? Quel rapport entre le prix de la main d'oeuvre en chine et le fait de vouloir les aider à implanter des centrales nucléaires chez eux???? pour info une centrale nucléaire fonctionne avec une 15aine de personnes, qui doivent être très compétentes! Rien à voir avec des économies de main d'oeuvre!!! c'est vraiment dingue ces réactions sysstèmatiquement négative à ce que je dis.... vous lisez, vous déformez, vous critiquez! vous avez lu mon précédent post? été visté les liens? pourquoi aucune réaction? parceque ça prouve ce que je dis, que ça ne va pas dans votre sens? le principe des écolo, c'est de toujours critiquer ce qui est en place, de vouloir autre chose... si la France quittait le nucléaire pour un mix renouvelable/gaz-charbon, vous crieriez au scandale car les prix flamberaient, que tout le monde n'aurait pas accès au confort, etc... 
pour en revenir à poiledep, La chine est en plein développement, et l'apporvisionnement en énergie est un gros problème... ils construisent des centrales hydrauliques, mais aussi bcp de centrales au charbon, mais ça ne marchera pas sur le long terme, puisque les réserves s'épuisent et les prix montent... Les aider à imlanter des centrales nucléaire fiables, c'est à la fois leur permettre l'accès à une énergie bon marché, et également faire énormément pour la planète! tu imagines 1 milliard de personnes qui consommeraient de l'énergie provenant du charbon ou du pétrole???




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et les éoliennes ont des puissances importantes. Par ici on a des 1 MW ou 1,5 MW par éolienne, ce qui n'est pas rien.



La production des éolienne est aléatoire, et surtout souvent très inférieure à ce qu'on pense : j'ai été dans le cadre d'un projet visiter une telle éolienne, installée depuis 2 ans et demi en belgique, et sa production était nettement en dessous des espérances : de l'ordre de 1200MWh/an (ce qui représente un fonctionnement à puissance maximale de seulement 2 mois)... de plus l'entretien est très contraignant, il faut l'arrêter quand il y a trop de vent, etc...


----------



## squarepusher (17 Octobre 2004)

J'ai entendu parler dans une émission sur Planète d'un procédé pour produire de l'energie dans les deserts .

A l'aide d'une immense cheminée , on canalise les vents ascendants partant de la surface ce qui les accélerent ...
Ca crée une basse pression au pied de la cheminée et l'air chaud de la surface environnant la cheminée s'engouffre à son tour dans la cheminée créant une sorte de réaction en chaine ...
A l'intérieur de la cheminée le vent est alors très rapide et peut faire tourner un immense turbine ...
J'espère avoir été assez clair . En tout cas je trouvais ce procédé très intéressant


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> on voit qu'on ne récupère que 4 à 5 m^3 par an de déchets hautement radioactifs.



Pfiou, 2 fois rien ....



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et pour rappel, en 1970, il y avait deux fois moins d'habitants sur terre qu'actuellement, et on vivait dans un confort inférieur, les soins de santés étaient moins bon, les écoles étaient moins bien équipées (mais moins peuplées, tout le monde n'avait pas la chance d'y aller, à l'école...). Les déchets n'étaient pas triés, le recyclage n'existait pas, la polution tout le monde s'en foutait!



C'est évidemment pris en compte !!!

Quant au rapport entre soin de santé et dépense énergétique ???
Je ne suis pas certain que le gros du gaspillage d'énergie soit à chercher de ce côté !
Même remarque pour l'école.

J'ai un peu l'impression que tu me prends pour quelqu'un qui veut revenir à l'âge de pierre.
Par contre, le gaspillage qui pourrait être évité très facilement et le hold-up énergétique que nous faisons à l'échelle planétaire ne titillent un peu plus.

Pourquoi vivre dans une maison en agglo de béton (la production de béton est à l'origine de 13 % de la production de CO2) alors que des alternatives tout aussi confortables existent ?
Lutter contre les maisons mal isolées (parfois jusqu'à 50 % de pertes énergétiques), songer à des productions alternatives de chauffages, de lumières, etc. Au final, tu vivras exactement dans les mêmes conditions avec des besoins moindres. C'est beau le progrès. 

Plusieurs constructions ont déjà prouvé la viabilité de l'ensemble.

Mais il faut un peu de bonne volonté.
Par exemple, j'ai un ami qui vit dans une maison HLM expérimentale construite dans les années 70.
Et bien ce proto n'a donné aucune suite, rien. 
Et ce qui est dramatique, c'est que la SA HLM, au lieu de remettre à jour son installation, a préféré tout arrêter et lui coller une chaudière et des radiateurs muraux.
Résultat, ses factures ont quadruplées.

Une réflexion sur l'habitat pourrait être utile. 
À titre d'info, voici l'énergie nécessaire (en mégajoules) pour produire une tonne de matériaux.
Bois lamellé collé (idéal pour les structures complexes) : 1 (forcément moins pour les poutres classiques)
Beton : 4
Acier : 60
Aluminium : 250

Coefficients de conduction thermique
Bois résineux 0.12
Béton 1.75
Acier 50
Aluminium 2

Coût énergétique moindre, excellente isolation, possibilité d'architectures complexes, etc.
Alors pourquoi le bois est-il si peu utilisé en France alors que dans les pays nordiques et les USA ce type de construction est majoritaire.
Je ne sais pas en Belgique, mais ici en France, pour obtenir un permis de construire d'une maison ossature bois, il y a encore une forte réticence !! Le lobbying fait par les constructeurs de maisons a vraiment tout arasé. Quand j'ai voulu construire ma maison en bois, j'ai très souvent buté contre des administratifs qui ne voulaient pas de « chalet »... Et pdt ce temps là des hectares de maisons type Phoenix poussent ... Il aurait fallu que je passe par un ami architecte pour réussir à imposer mon projet. Par chance, j'ai finalement trouvé une maison dans l'esprit de ce que je voulais.

Mon projet de construction avec l'ami architecte se fera plus tard, mais je sais que pour imposer une maison en bois et paille, avec solaire etc. j'aurai encore à lutter contre des idées préconçues.



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le compromis entre production locale et réseau n'a rien d'évident. La production locale peut diminuer les pertes en ligne, responsabiliser les gens. Mais, compte tenu des problèmes de foisonnement, elle conduit naturellement à avoir une puissance installée supérieure (le rapport pointe/moyenne est d'autant plus élevé que le nombre de clients est faible). La gestion de l'évolution des consommations est délicate (l'installation d'une petite entreprise ou à l'inverse, son départ ou son changement de fonctionnement peuvent déstabiliser dans un sens ou dans l'autre l'équilibre). La présence d'un réseau bien maillé capable de répartir la production est quand même, lorsqu'il existe, un gros avantage. Il peut permettre en plus de lisser les pointes en utilisant le déphasage des consommations entre deux régions différentes, faciliter la maintenance, etc.



Et cette idée ? (de toute façon, ce ne sera forcément pas simple)



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas intégrer dans toute nouvelle construction la manière dont celle ci sera autoalimentée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, je ne crois pas que la solution d'une énorme et unique unité de production soit la solution. Il me semble que des petites unités par hameaux, quartier, villages ;  chacune profitant au mieux des possibilités locales soient plus efficaces. De plus, en replaçant l'unité de production proche de ses directs bénéficiares, je pense que ceux-ci auront plus conscience de leur consommation et seront plus a même de la contenir.



Peut-être une solution avec le bois-énergie ? Voir l'exemple de Vitry-le-François dans la Marne.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mon prof de thermo est président de la commission AMPERE, elle même qui a rendu son rapport sur l'abandon du nucléaire en belgique. je crois qu'il s'y connait légèrement plus que vous tous ici réunis...



oui Decoris on te lis et ce genre de phrase n 'engage pas la discussion en bons termes. Si d'entrée tu commence à nous assimiler à des ignares (mais peut-être que je déforme ?), ne perds pas ton temps  à discuter avec nous    



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> ensuite, pour savoir comment ça se passe en belgique, voir ici :
> http://www.comenius-baudelaire-fosses.ac-versailles.fr/pageLibre000104b5.htm
> nos déchets sont traités et stockés à DESSEL (limbourg) par la firme Belgoprocess



ne ramène pas systématiquement tout à la Belgique 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> pour les chiffres et les quantités exactes, voir ici :
> http://statbel.fgov.be/figures/d147_fr.asp
> on voit qu'on ne récupère que 4 à 5 m^3 par an de déchets hautement radioactifs.



F.W.N. a dit "Une chose qui convainc n'est pas vraie pour autant. Elle est seulement convaincante". Les chiffres et quantités exactes parlent parfois davantage que des cartes de tarot ou une boule de cristal  



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> alors plutot que de tous le temps critiquer ce que je dis sans fondement, ou de proposer des solutions aberrantes (ça c'est pour alan.a), renseignez vous vous-même!.



Même si tous n'ont pas le niveau de connaissance de ton prof de thermo, il me semble que certains ici savent un peu de quoi ils parlent.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et pour rappel, en 1970, il y avait deux fois moins d'habitants sur terre qu'actuellement, et on vivait dans un confort inférieur, les soins de santés étaient moins bon, les écoles étaient moins bien équipées (mais moins peuplées, tout le monde n'avait pas la chance d'y aller, à l'école...). Les déchets n'étaient pas triés, le recyclage n'existait pas, la polution tout le monde s'en foutait!



On est en 2004 maintenant 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> il faut arrêter de se leurer : la consommation mondiale VA augmenter encore, et très sensiblement! et ce n'est pas les 5% d'écologisites parmis les 10% de la population mondiale qui vit dans un pays développé qui vont inverser la tendance! alors en attendant la solution parfaite (fusion nucléaire à mon sens) et bien on prend le moins mauvais!
> et plutot que d'investir des milliards dans des énergies "propres" comme vous dites, on ferait bien mieux d'aller construire des centrales nucléaires en chine, afin qu'ils puissent eux aussi avoir droit à un boom technologique dans les meilleures conditions!



Dire comme tu le fais "la solution parfaite (fusion nuclaire à mon avis)", c'est au mieux rapide. Il n'est pas obligatoire d'être "écolos" pour se poser des questions sur le devenir de notre écosystème. Heureusement que des milliards sont investis dans les énergies "propres"  : c'est l'essence même de la recherche et de l'humain que d'explorer toutes les voies possibles même si elles paraissnt ex ante comme des voies sans issues. Si l'eter humain n'investissait que dans les domaines qu'il sait utiles par avance, très peu des inventions auraient vu le jour.

Pour finir, j'aime citer l'anecdote suivante :

Un jour, Faraday, pionnier dans les travaux sur l'électricité et l'électromagnétisme, alla trouver Gladstone le ministre des finances pour une aide financière. Gladstone lui demandamais à quoi servent vos recherches. Faraday répondis "Je ne sais pas mais un jour vous pourrez lever de taxes là dessus" et Faraday obtint son aide financière.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> La production des éolienne est aléatoire, et surtout souvent très inférieure à ce qu'on pense : j'ai été dans le cadre d'un projet visiter une telle éolienne, installée depuis 2 ans et demi en belgique, et sa production était nettement en dessous des espérances : de l'ordre de 1200MWh/an (ce qui représente un fonctionnement à puissance maximale de seulement 2 mois)... de plus l'entretien est très contraignant, il faut l'arrêter quand il y a trop de vent, etc...



La production éolienne n'est pas aléatoire, elle est variable, ce qui ne veut pas dire du tout la même chose. On peut faire des prévisions statistiques de production. Crois-tu qu'autant d'argent soit investi dans les éoliennes par des entreprises privées, pour ne pas dire par des spéculateurs, pour le plaisir de faire écolo ? En france, si je ne me trompe pas, chaque MW installé a du produire plus de 1800 MWh en 2003 (basé sur le parc existant en fin d'année), ce qui n'est pas si mal. De toutes façons, surtout dans ton optique, le fait qu'elle marche 2 mois ou 4 n'est pas vraiment significatif, c'est la rentabilité économique qui compte (je me trompe ?). Or, en France, compte tenu des subventions non négligeables mais pas délirantes, les invesitsseurs se précipitent sur les projets (200  projets en attente pour le seul département de l'Aude, il y a peu)

Les problèmes de maintenance existent sur les éoliennes comme ailleurs et d'un parc à l'autre, il semble qu'il y ait des différences assez sensibles. Il n'empêche que statistiquement (et pas sur une éolienne, même si tu l'as visitée), la production atteint des niveaux corrects par rapport au productible théorique (même sur une centrale nucliéaire, la production n'atteint pas 100ù du productible : on doit être entre 70ù et 80% de disponibilité).

Dire que l'entretien est contraignant alors qu'il n'y a personne en permanence sur les sites me semble un peu abusif.

Enfin, qu'il faille arrêter les éoliennes quand il fait trop de vent est une vérité à condition qu'on précise quelle est la durée annuelle pendant laquelle ce trop de vent oblige effectivement à arrêter les éoliennes. Et, à ma connaissance, cette période est très faible pour les éoliennes modernes. Il y a ici 200 jours de vent fort par an et je n'ai quasiment jamais vu les éoliennes arrêtées pour ça (par contre, il est vrai que certaines sont parfois arrêtées pour maintenance). Les tempêtes, on en parle beaucoup à la télé, mais leur durée statistique est très faible. Et les éoliennes qui ne fonctionnent pas avec des vents de 80 km par heure ne sont tout simplement pas de bonnes éoliennes.

Les vrais problèmes des éoliennes sont : d'une part, l'atteinte esthétique (plus qu'environnementale au sens "pollution") et l'impossibilité de choisir et même de prévoir correctement les périodes de production


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu parler dans une émission sur Planète d'un procédé pour produire de l'energie dans les deserts .
> 
> A l'aide d'une immense cheminée , on canalise les vents ascendants partant de la surface ce qui les accélerent ...
> Ca crée une basse pression au pied de la cheminée et l'air chaud de la surface environnant la cheminée s'engouffre à son tour dans la cheminée créant une sorte de réaction en chaine ...
> ...



C'est par exemple l'énorme projet "solar tower" en Australie. Voici un lien je vous laisse en chercher d'autres.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> mon prof de thermo est président de la commission AMPERE, elle même qui a rendu son rapport sur l'abandon du nucléaire en belgique. je crois qu'il s'y connait légèrement plus que vous tous ici réunis...



Dis-toi peut-être qu'il n'y a pas que ton prof de thermo qui connaisse un peu le sujet et travaille dans ce domaine, même parmi les forumeurs de Mac Gé  

Personnellement, j'imagine mal l'abandon du nucléaire du jour au lendemain. En ce sens, je pourrais être d'accord avec ton "prof". Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'on ne doit pas regarder le reste. Et il n'est pas sûr que ton prof de thermo soit plus au courant des possibilités et des réalités du solaire par exemple que certains ici.  

Quand quelqu'un dit quelque chose qui ne te convient pas, n'en déduis pas forcément qu'il n'y connait rien. Et n'oublie pas qu'ici, c'est toi qui énonce des affirmations, toi et non ton prof. Es-tu sûr que tu t'y connaisses vraiment plus que tout le monde ici ? Peut-être certains ont déjà terminé les études que tu commences, peut-être ont-ils fait le même genre d'études que ton prof de thermo, peut-être travaillent-ils dans les filières énergétiques (et pas seulment à l'université).

En évitant des présupposés sur des gens qu'on ne connaît pas, on évite parfois des retours de bâton. J'ai souvenir d'un débat sur des simulations sophistiquées (je ne sais même plus si c'est sur MacGé ou ailleurs) où quelqu'un balançait de grandes affirmations et traitait d'idiot un de ses contradicteurs jusqu'au moment où celui-ci a révélé que, précisément, il travaillait à plein temps dans le type de simulation dont il était question. J'en connais un qui a du piquer un fard à l'époque (ou alors, c'était de l'inconscience pure, mais, contrairement à toi, je n'oserai l'affirmer)


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas intégrer dans toute nouvelle construction la manière dont celle ci sera autoalimentée ?



Pourquoi pas en effet même si ce n'est pas simple et si, je te le répète, l'autoalimentation complète risque plus de founir une satisfaction "morale" qu'une solution idéale.

En tous cas, la bonne conception d'une maison permet de diminuer énormément les besoins énergétiques de celle-ci. L'importance du parc immobilier existant limite l'impact d'une année sur l'autre mais à terme, ça représente des volumes d'énergie énormes. Les économies d'énergie restent aujourd'hui encore (comme on l'a bien vu après 1973) le plus gros gisement d'énergie dans nos pays.


----------



## molgow (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le principe des écolo, c'est de toujours critiquer ce qui est en place, de vouloir autre chose...



Si tu pouvais arrêter d'étaler ton mépris des "écolos", des chômeurs, etc... il serait bien plus agréable de discuter avec toi 

Tout ce que certains te disent ici, c'est que l'énergie nucléaire peut paraître très séduisante, surtout à court terme. D'ailleurs je crois que personne ici ne contestent certains de ses avantages : rejets de CO2 quasi inexistants, coût de production très faible, approvisionnement en uranium facile (car disponible partout dans le monde). Malgré tout, comme le soulignait supermoquette, il y a également des désavantages de taille : déchets radioactifs à très longue vie dont le stockage risque de poser problèmes dans des centaines d'années, risque lié à la sécurité de la centrale (Tchernobyl...), augmentation locale de la température du cours d'eau utilisé dans la centrale (et donc modification de l'écosystème local), problème de pollution radioactive locale (usine de retraitement de La Hague par exemple).

Tu considères que les avantages valent bien les inconvénients du nucléaire, mais ce n'est pas l'avis de tous ici, moi y compris.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> la seule alternative actuelle au nucléaire, c'est le charbon et le pétrole. qui polluent beaucoup, et ne sont pas inépuisables.



tu es un bon garçon qui a bien appris ce que ton gouvernent et/ou industriel voulais que tu apprenne, tu sait qu'il existe tout  un tas de possibilité pour produire de l'énergie non polluante et de façon concurrentiel et économique  ?


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu qu'autant d'argent soit investi dans les éoliennes par des entreprises privées, pour ne pas dire par des spéculateurs, pour le plaisir de faire écolo ?




si on investi tant dans l'éolien en belgique actuellement, c'est parceque electrabel (vous savez, la vache à lait de suez  ) est obligé d'acheter cette énergie produite, c'est parcequ'il y a des certificats verts, et parceque pour respecter kyoto on veut arriver à 5 ou 10% d'énergie renouvelable d'ici 2010.

et comme dans notyre plat pays l'hydrolique est déjà exploité au dela du raisonnable, on ne sait plus avancer que dans cette direction.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si on investi tant dans l'éolien en belgique actuellement, c'est parceque electrabel (vous savez, la vache à lait de suez  ) est obligé d'acheter cette énergie produite, c'est parcequ'il y a des certificats verts, et parceque pour respecter kyoto on veut arriver à 5 ou 10% d'énergie renouvelable d'ici 2010.
> 
> et comme dans notyre plat pays l'hydrolique est déjà exploité au dela du raisonnable, on ne sait plus avancer que dans cette direction.



c'est pas pour kyoto, mais pour respecter une directive de l'union qui demande a chaque pays de produire au moins 10 % d'énergie propre


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu es un bon garçon qui a bien appris ce que ton gouvernent et/ou industriel voulais que tu apprenne, tu sait qu'il existe tout  un tas de possibilitépour produire de l'énergie non polluante et de façon concurrentiel et économique  ?


lis le sujet mackie, on en reparle après...




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi peut-être qu'il n'y a pas que ton prof de thermo qui connaisse un peu le sujet et travaille dans ce domaine, même parmi les forumeurs de Mac Gé
> 
> Quand quelqu'un dit quelque chose qui ne te convient pas, n'en déduis pas forcément qu'il n'y connait rien. Et n'oublie pas qu'ici, c'est toi qui énonce des affirmations, toi et non ton prof. Es-tu sûr que tu t'y connaisses vraiment plus que tout le monde ici ?
> En évitant des présupposés sur des gens qu'on ne connaît pas, on évite parfois des retours de bâton.



je ne dis pas que vous n'y connaissez rien ni que j'ai la vérité absolue... (d'ailleurs toi tu semble bien calé dans le domaine). je donne simplement des avis différents des votres...

et comme vous dites que je raconte n'importe quoi, je vous donnne les liens...
Il faut savoir que mon prof de thermo a été appelé par le gouvernement pour rendre un rapport qur l'arrret du nucléaire, qu'il a travaillé 2 ans dessus, et que le gouvernement (écolo à l'époque) a pris la décision opposée au rapport... (dpuis ils sont dans l'opposition et la loi a été supprimée... vive les politiciens  )



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais arrêter d'étaler ton mépris des "écolos", des chômeurs, etc... il serait bien plus agréable de discuter avec toi


sache que je ne mérpise pas les écolo et les chomeurs, mais certains d'entre eux... je suis très sensible à l'environement, mais ce qui m'énerve c'est la critique gratuite, sans solution réalistes!
les écolo veulent sortir du nucléaire, alros que c'est la seule énergie qui ne pollue pas l'atmosphère du tout... leur décisions (je parle du parti politique belge) sont toujours incohérentes et peu réfléchies... je suis par contre favorable à des taxes automobiles en fonction des rejets de CO2, à des prix de l'électricités exponentiels et non linéaire (plus on consomme, plus le prix _au kWh_ est cher, etc... 
C'est a dire des solutions réalistes, et il me semble efficaces...


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu l'impression que tu me prends pour quelqu'un qui veut revenir à l'âge de pierre.
> Par contre, le gaspillage qui pourrait être évité très facilement et le hold-up énergétique que nous faisons à l'échelle planétaire ne titillent un peu plus.
> 
> 
> Quand j'ai voulu construire ma maison en bois, j'ai très souvent buté contre des administratifs qui ne voulaient pas de « chalet »... Et pdt ce temps là des hectares de maisons type Phoenix poussent ... Il aurait fallu que je passe par un ami architecte pour réussir à imposer mon projet. Par chance, j'ai finalement trouvé une maison dans l'esprit de ce que je voulais.




je ne pense pas que tu veux revenir à l'age de pierre. je pense que tu veux que le monde entier applique tes recettes pour solutionner le problème, ce qui ne se passera pas! personellement je fais énormément d'efforts pour l'environement (moins que toi c'est sur), comme les lampes économiques dans les couloirs et pièces de passage, le vélo au lieu de la voiture quand le temps le permet, la conduit _ultra-calme_ pour consommer le moins possible, etc...
mais je suis réaliste : on ne changera pas les mentalités des gens! lis faut donc trouver d'autres solutions... 
et pour les maisons en bois c'est pareil en belgique : on est obligé de meettre une brique d'apparence à l'extérieur!!!!!  vraiment débile... (on voulait d'ailleurs construire nos installations en bois, ça a été refusé on a du le faire en béton... c'est moins beau, ça a couté plus cher, mias c'est comme ça...)



sorry, j'ai répondu n'importe comment je sais plus ce que j'ai déjà envoyé....  :rateau:

_edit : ça va c'est bon... _


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> les écolo veulent sortir du nucléaire, alros que c'est la seule énergie qui ne pollue pas l'atmosphère du tout...



tchernobyl ça te dit quelque chose ? pour rappel, le nuage généré par cette catastrophe a poluer les 3/4 de l'europe


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tchernobyl ça te dit quelque chose ? pour rappel, le nuage généré par cette catastrophe a poluer les 3/4 de l'europe


Ce n'était qu'un accident mackie et le nuage n'a pas passé la frontière française !  l'essentiel du problème nucléaire, hormi le fait que c'est une énergie fossile est le stockage des déchets qui est cumulatif. Encore une fois, ni pour ni contre, il ne faut pas masquer cet aspect et le règler au plus tôt, ce qui est loin d'être le cas. C'est une autre pollution dont l'essentiel du danger est le temps.


----------



## molgow (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sache que je ne mérpise pas les écolo et les chomeurs, mais certains d'entre eux... je suis très sensible à l'environement, mais ce qui m'énerve c'est la critique gratuite, sans solution réalistes!



Alors évite les racourcis faciles et méprisants tel que "les écolos sont jamais d'accord"... :sleep:



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> je suis par contre favorable à des taxes automobiles en fonction des rejets de CO2, à des prix de l'électricités exponentiels et non linéaire (plus on consomme, plus le prix _au kWh_ est cher, etc...
> C'est a dire des solutions réalistes, et il me semble efficaces...



Effectivement, je suis aussi pour des incitations de ce type, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas du tout le chemin que semble vouloir prendre l'Europe avec la libéralisation du "marché" de l'énergie. Actuellement en Suisse, certaines entreprises fortes consommatrices d'électricité arrivent déjà à faire pression pour obtenir des tarifs préférentiels.


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je suis aussi pour des incitations de ce type, mais malheureusement ce n'est pas du tout le chemin que semble vouloir prendre l'Europe avec la libéralisation du "marché" de l'énergie. Actuellement en Suisse, certaines entreprises fortes consommatrices d'électricité arrivent déjà à faire pression pour obtenir des tarifs préférentiels.



en belgique on avance (tout) doucement dans cette direction (preuve que tout n'est pas mauvais!) : avec l'eau courante, il y a un palier au dela duquel ça revient plus cher (je pense, mais je ne suis pas sur, que le prix au m^3 augmente de 50% au dela du 100ième m^3 consommé)

mais la distribution d'eau n'est pas l'affaire de société privées... (et cette meusre est surtout là pour empecher les gens d'avoir une piscine! pourtant, on en manque pas, d'eau en belgique!!!  )


----------



## Gargouille (17 Octobre 2004)

On a pas parlé du diesel, c'est bizarre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et ne me sort pas des anneries style "on a qu'a arrêter de consommer", donne quelque chose de sérieux.



Je ne suis pas sur que tu sois le mieux placé pour distiller ce genre de conseils decoris et pour affirmer celà je ne me fie pas à mon jugement mais à la majorité de réactions que suscitent chacun de tes posts.
Mais celà n'est pas le but de mon post. Juste pour te suggérer de mettre un peu d'eau dans ton vin et de te montrer un peu moins agressif. Je t'incite au calme, à défaut de la réflexion.


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

un petit Flash très marrant, bien foutu, objectif et instructif : la Folle Histoire du Nucléaire
Le reste du site est intéressant à découvrir aussi  puisqu'on parle d'écologie...


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

bon, j'en ai marre de poster ici... soit je me fais engueuler publiquement, soit on m'envoie des messages privés pisseux, etc, etc....

vous êtes vraiment pityoables à refuser le débat comme ça...

je ne viendrai plus poster, vous serez tous du même avis, tout le monde il est content...

allez, @+


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> t, soit on m'envoie des messages privés pisseux, etc, etc....



vu le niveau des MP qui tu envoie


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes vraiment pityoables à refuser le débat comme ça...


Rien tes réactions sur mon post ou la citation de finn prouve le contraire : tu refuses le débat dès qu'on accepte pas ton avis. Très cool de se faire passer pour une victime...


----------



## molgow (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un petit Flash très marrant, bien foutu, objectif et instructif : la Folle Histoire du Nucléaire



J'ai pas tout regardé, le style m'a un peu saoulé 
Et puis sans vouloir faire le prétentieux, j'ai trouvé que c'était trop "vulagarisé" pour le grand public.. :hein:


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

en tout cas, decoris viendra plus polluer avec ses idées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je ne viendrai plus poster,



si ca peut te faire plaisir  et puis c'est plus simple que de se remettre en cause ou de respecter quelques règles élémentaires des forums et plus largement de la discussion en général.

@ bientôt aux assedics Decus


----------



## molgow (17 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, decoris viendra plus polluer avec ses idées



Bof.. on a tout à gagner d'avoir un débat entre personnes d'avis différents. Mais encore faut-il que chacun les expriment poliment et sans dénigrer les opinions des autres.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'en ai marre de poster ici... soit je me fais engueuler publiquement, soit on m'envoie des messages privés pisseux, etc, etc....
> 
> vous êtes vraiment pityoables à refuser le débat comme ça...
> 
> ...



Decoris, nous ne sommes pas tous d'accord et loin de là. Jai personnellement,  et contre vent et marée (  ), défendu l'idée que les réserves naturelles (dont le pétrole) sont illimitées ( sur ce thread). Les échanges sont restés "virils mais corrects" sur ce thread.

Dans tout échange, il faut distinguer le respect de l'expression d'une opinion du respect de cette opinion. Ton attitude (identique lors de la discussion sur le chômage) n'engage même pas au respect de l'expression de ton opinion. Si tu cristallise autant de réactions négatives de personnes qui n'ont pas le même avis sur de sujets différents ne les accuse pas de refuser le débat ou de constituer une coalition mais essiae de te remttre en cause.

Cordialement, Pitchfork.


----------



## Mao (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j
> mais je suis réaliste : on ne changera pas les mentalités des gens!



Et c'est decoris qui parle de débilité  :rose: 
Ce n'est pas du réalisme mais du pessimisme doublé d'ignorance :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> si ca peut te faire plaisir  et puis c'est plus simple que de se remettre en cause ou de respecter quelques règles élémentaires des forums et plus largement de la discussion en général.
> 
> @ bientôt aux assedics Decus



Quelle délicatesse !! 

Une fois de plus l'exemple vient de "haut"...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

au moins la pollution de thread est renouvelable


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que tu veux revenir à l'age de pierre. je pense que tu veux que le monde entier applique tes recettes pour solutionner le problème, ce qui ne se passera pas!



Ah,  je ne pensais pas avoir cette prétention ...




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> personellement je fais énormément d'efforts pour l'environement (moins que toi c'est sur), comme les lampes économiques dans les couloirs et pièces de passage,



Il me semble que les ampoules économie d'energie dans les pièces où on reste serait plus sage 
Sinon, quel interêt ?



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis réaliste : on ne changera pas les mentalités des gens!







			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et pour les maisons en bois c'est pareil en belgique : on est obligé de meettre une brique d'apparence à l'extérieur!!!!!  vraiment débile... (on voulait d'ailleurs construire nos installations en bois, ça a été refusé on a du le faire en béton... c'est moins beau, ça a couté plus cher, mias c'est comme ça...)



Ah, une once d'espoir ?


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que les ampoules économie d'energie dans les pièces où on reste serait plus sage



et puis voila un énorme lobying !!! tu savais qu'était 2 fois moins cher dans les dom-tom qu'en métropole par ce que l'électricité coûte deux fois plus cher a produire la bas ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis voila un énorme lobying !!! tu savais qu'était 2 fois moins cher dans les dom-tom qu'en métropole par ce que l'électricité coûte deux fois plus cher a produire la bas ?



Effectivement, la production d'électicité en Guadeloupe par exemple étant basée sur des centrales à fioul, EDF (en association avec l'ademe et le département) a subventionné les ampoules à économie d'énergie pour éviter de devoir surinvestir à perte. Tout le monde est gagnant dans cette affaire.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Octobre 2004)

Decoris, c'était pas déjà depuis l'an dernier le roi de la prédiction de sortie de Powerbook G5 pour le mardi suivant ? 

Hop, Spock à l'inter, téléportation dehors


----------



## molgow (20 Octobre 2004)

La "chasse au gaspi" encourage le développement des énergies renouvelables


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2004)

Des voitures qui avancent avec le vent, ça s'appelle un bateau, non ?


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

Le vote des députés russes permet l'application du protocole de Kyoto

C'est encourageant, mais j'ai bien peur que ce "protocole de Kyoto" ne reste encore pour longtemps qu'un papier de bonnes intentions.
En plus de ça, même s'il était vraiment appliqué, ça ne ferait que retarder un peu le problème...  :hein:


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Un pas en avant a déjà été fait depuis quelques temps dans la "bulle européenne" grace aux directives quotas et mécanismes de flexibilité (projets qui permettent à des états de mettre en oeuvre des projet vertueux dans des pays en voie de développement permettant par la même d'augmenter leur quotas CO2) qui permettent d'anticiper Kyoto à l'échelle européenne pour les secteurs de la prodution d'énergie et certaines industries. Mais Kyoto fixe un objectif global et le plus dur sera de contenir la croissance des émissions de CO2 dans les secteurs de l'habitat et du transport. Sachant que sur ces deux côtés les demandes progressent car le niveau de confort demandés par les populations augmentent (clim, espace chauffés, déplacements inutiles, tourisme qui explose) et les progrès technologiques ne sont pas capables de suivre pour l'instant.

La Russie a longtemps hésité pour la ratification du protocole par rapport aux conséquences diplomatiques d'une telle ratification mais économiquement elle va en profiter à mort car leurs objectifs Kyoto ont été très largement surévalués (ils vont pouvoir en vendre beaucoup aux autres).


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

Pour relancer ce débat que j'ai suivi jusqu'à présent sans intervenir (oui, ça m'arrive ), je propose le sujet suivant:
la Chine (une bonne partie de l'humanité donc) est en plein développement industriel
dans les 30 ans qui viennent, leur besoins énergétiques vont être largement supérieurs à tout ce qui a pu être utilisé/consommé dans l'occident (Europe+USA)

Que doivent-ils faire?
1/ Consommer du charbon et du pétrole? quel % pour quel coût quel impact?
2/ Consommer du nucléaire? quel % pour quel coût quel impact?
3/ Consommer des Energies renouvelables? Quel % pour quel coût quel impact?
4/ Renoncer à leur développement industriel parce qu'ils vont mettre en danger l'équilibre planétaire?

Que devons nous faire?
1/ Les aider à consommer le moins de pétrole/charbon possible?
2/ Les aider à batir une industrie nucléaire?
3/ Les aider à maximiser l'emploi d'énergies renouvelables?
4/ ne pas intervenir

Je crois que le débat énergétique va bien au delà d'une problématique nationale ou européenne.
C'est en Chine (et en Inde un peu plus tard) que se joue, AMHA, l'avenir énergétique de la planète, doù mes questions...


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer ce débat que j'ai suivi jusqu'à présent sans intervenir (oui, ça m'arrive ), je propose le sujet suivant:
> la Chine (une bonne partie de l'humanité donc) est en plein développement industriel
> dans les 30 ans qui viennent, leur besoins énergétiques vont être largement supérieurs à tout ce qui a pu être utilisé/consommé dans l'occident (Europe+USA)
> 
> ...




réutiliser les pousse pousse  

plus sérieusement, un petit lien vers un atelier sur la question énergétique en chine de l'ecole des ponts


----------

